# Help?! Female dog urinating on the bed



## puppy (Jan 26, 2009)

My dog just urinated on my bed.
This is about the fourth time this has happened, and I'm getting really frustrated with this dog. I made a thread once here about her peeing when I come home, but I think this is a totally different issue. 

This is not "I'm so happy to see you" piddling. This is not from a need to use the bathroom, because she was just out. :nonod:
She purposefully walked into the bedroom, climbed onto the bed and started to pee. I caught her in the act, and she immediately jumped off the bed and ran to my fiance for protection. She got absolutely no pity from him. :incazzato:

She is a 4 year old spayed female Basset Hound. Other than this urinating issue, she's a well-behaved dog. Why in the world would any dog want to pee on the bed? Especially when she sleeps there at night as well?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My setter bitch does it I got so fed up of washing her bed that I left it for her to lie on wet she was totaly happy to be wet. I spoke to her breeder who said if there is no health resons for her to do it then I needed to catch her doing it.

One day I did catch her and she was told of serevely (not smacked) and put outside.She stayed out until I had seen evidence that she had done a wee outside she was then praised and allowed back in. She still does it occasionally but knows that she should go outside.

The funny thing is I took her vet bed out to wash the other week and put in some old pieces of blanket. Since they have been in she hasn't wee'd on her bed. The prolem is with her being a setter she is long coated and so stinks of wee when she has done it so I'm for ever bathing her which takes 3 hours to bath and dry her.


----------



## puppy (Jan 26, 2009)

We told her off, and she was trying so bad to just leave the scene. She knows its not right, as soon as I saw her doing it, she gave me a look like "oops" and ran out of the room. I just don't understand why a dog would do that. What is she thinking (if anything)? It is said to put a dog in a kennel only big enough for her to turn around because they will not pee where they sleep. So why in the world would a dog walk into a separate room and climb onto the bed where she usually sleeps at night just to pee? I try to keep the door shut when nobody is in there, but this time it was left open. She doesn't pee anywhere else like this. Just on that bed. Lucky this time it was only the sheet she got wet and not my thick comforter which I had to wash the last time she did it. I have to do laundry by coin machines so its a pain when that happens.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

dont let her on the bed?


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, I would also say don't let her on the bed.


----------



## puppy (Jan 26, 2009)

Well I do try to keep the door closed which keeps her off the bed. That is the solution, I'm just wondering why a dog would do that.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I guess it is possible that it is a dominance thing. Maybe she is trying to take your place as pack leader and her weeing is a sign of marking her scent. Not sure though


----------

